# Worst car you have ever owned?



## Gizmo (29/10/14)

Just out of interest what is the worst car you have ever owned? 

Mine would have to be 1998 Honda Ballade. It never broke down or anything but was just horrendously slow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (29/10/14)

Porsche 944 . Hate that thing so much


----------



## Silver (29/10/14)

Have moved this to Off Topic


----------



## zadiac (29/10/14)

My 2006 Corsa 1.4 bakkie. I now have a mercedes C220 Cdi and can't believe I drove that bakkie for 5 years!! Before the bakkie I had a Jetta CLX. What an awesome car that was. I still miss it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Not sure the year but was one of those egg shape mazda 323. Car got stolen and recovered 3 times. Each time just came back in driving condition but with less parts than before. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/10/14)

I forgot to mention 2007 Merc B200, got handed down from my brother because he was struggling with the payments. The car over 120k just started giving issue after issue. Leaking coolant, Loosing tyre pressures and clutch and gearbox failed. Lost a sweet 40k on that car that was technically never mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

We owned a Nissan Sentra 1.6 twin cam for about 8 months, had the engine overhauled 3 times during that period and replaced CV joints twice After the last overhaul I drove it directly from the workshop to the dealer (about 600m) and traded it in on a Nissan Double Cab, that was in 2005, the only problems I've had with the bakkie are running out of diesel twice. Best car I've ever owned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (29/10/14)

datsun a pulsar 1.4,forget the year
had such great memories as a kid,but when i finally bought it it unraveled quickly.
head gasket blew on the trip home,then alternator,clutch,and finally...something died in the front left steering,at 100k's an hour.
hit a barrier and wrote it off,6k,6 weeks RIP.

Second was also my favorite car,but worst to maintain.
nearly bankrupt me.volvo s60 t5 2003,what a car,driving pleasure.
the best car seats i have ever experienced.
hate the gearbox,dont drive it out of maintenance plan...ever


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/14)

My brand new BMW 320... the entire wiring loom burnt out after 3 weeks and they didn't want to lend me a replacement car! I performed and they lent me an Opel that smelled of dog... I drove it 1km and then turned around and went completely insane at the dealer and drove out with the managers BMW323... which I incidentally borrowed a few times when my Friday BMW gave crap and it gave a lot of crap... worst car ever! I went from the Bee M to my best car I ever had... my Audi 2,7 Bi Turbo A6!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

of all the cars I've owned I miss this one the most...
I got t-boned in Silverton

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/14)

My worst car was a Opel Corsa light 1997. Problem after problem.


----------



## BansheeZA (29/10/14)

Only had 2 cars a 1.6i mazda rustler bakkie which I had for 6 years and loved every minute. Have a 2004 nissan hardbody v6 4x4. Got it at 100k km.Done 230k km so far and it never let me stand next to the road. When something went wrong it could always drive to the mechanics. Has a hard life with me with lots of 4x4 tracks and some hectic overlanding trips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (29/10/14)

I'll say this. In SA, don't buy a either a small capacity turbodiesel or a Renault diesel. My folks gave me a city golf out of high school. A lady tboned me and wrote it off. I didn't need a car for a long while so put the money in the bank and saved up a couple more grand. My mom wanted to trade her Renault diesel in on another Renault.. However because the engine had been replaced due to a severe breakdown caused by the service center overfilling the oil (we couldn't prove it although we proved it the time it happened to my dad's 2.0 diesel) she was offered pretty much the same amount I had in the bank. So I thought hey, old 1.4i city golf to cool new Renault 1.5dci with air conditioning, power steering, electric windows, NCAP5 etc, BARGAIN!

Nope. So many hassles. Endless hassles. Ended up selling it for R40k as it needed R35k repairs as it had sump compression (and a broken steering rack mount which couldn't be replaced on its own, so the whole steering rack replacement would have cost R7k).

I now drive a Mazda 3 2.0 petrol. I'm pretty happy. Have had some major issues with service centers however - had to pay R4k on new spark plugs and coil packs that was actually a faulty injector... Had my injectors cleaned and the issues were gone for a few weeks. Then had it replaced and issues were gone for a nother few weeks... Had it replaced again (under warranty thankfully) and the issues are slowly returning, struggling to start and idling badly, the missing will start again soon  I have a feeling the real issue is contaminents in the petrol tank paired with a shoddy petrol filter, but hey what do I know.

I have shit luck with cars.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

Mike said:


> I'll say this. In SA, don't buy a either a small capacity turbodiesel or a Renault diesel. My folks gave me a city golf out of high school. A lady tboned me and wrote it off. I didn't need a car for a long while so put the money in the bank and saved up a couple more grand. My mom wanted to trade her Renault diesel in on another Renault.. However because the engine had been replaced due to a severe breakdown caused by the service center overfilling the oil (we couldn't prove it although we proved it the time it happened to my dad's 2.0 diesel) she was offered pretty much the same amount I had in the bank. So I thought hey, old 1.4i city golf to cool new Renault 1.5dci with air conditioning, power steering, electric windows, NCAP5 etc, BARGAIN!
> 
> Nope. So many hassles. Endless hassles. Ended up selling it for R40k as it needed R35k repairs as it had sump compression (and a broken steering rack mount which couldn't be replaced on its own, so the whole steering rack replacement would have cost R7k).
> 
> ...


I drove a 1986 1.4 Renault 11 for a while, really enjoyed that little car, nippy and light on fuel. It had the most comfortable seats I have ever experienced, sadly it was just a loner from my dad after the bug got squished and I had to return it. Got a 2.4 hardbody after that, gas guzzler of note but zero problems with it, the speedo hadn't been working for about 2 years, the last mileage it had recorded was over 600000 kms, sold it and bought a 1986 Corolla which was stolen in the first month, that's when we got suckered in to buying that Sentra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (30/10/14)

Don't get me wrong, I think they're excellent cars. But locally... With our service centers and having to import almost all parts.. There are better options is all


----------



## annemarievdh (30/10/14)

Was a 1995 Nissan double cab, no matter how many times we over'd the thing. It just never worked. And then I can say, this Polo I'm driving now. I'm grateful for having a car, but would love to go faster than 30/40kmh on an incline...

The best car I have ever owned was my 2000 Land Rover Discovery. I still want to cry when I think of not having it any more. 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Zuzu88 (30/10/14)

I'm Lucky to say I never had car trouble... First car was a Golf 4 GTIR.... Sold it and bought a Golf 6 GTi....once you go Dub..... U stay Dub


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Mine was one of those weird shape Renault Megane.

The problem was the damn starter-button. It had an intermittent issue where it would engage, as in switch the electronics on, but then randomly not start. It was a nightmare getting into your car and it would randomly either start or not.

The thing was on top of a flat-bed AA truck probably once a month. And often we would get to Renault service centre, I would explain the problem... And then it would start.

It would stay there, I'd get promised it's hundreds... And then two days later same story.

What a massive pain in the ass. I never thought you could have so much issues when buying a brand new car.

I actually told a Renault SA technical big-wig that I was coming to head office and taking his car and leaving that one behind lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> of all the cars I've owned I miss this one the most...
> I got t-boned in Silverton
> View attachment 14140



Had 1 like that, exactly same colour 1600-S with the curved windscreen - did more than 900 000 km with first engine. My daughter learn to drive with it and drove it through her whole varsity career and eventually a Coca Cola truck decided its time to flatten its hind quarter on the R21.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greybush (30/10/14)

Daihatsu charade... Early 90's 0.9l engine... Don't think it needs much more explanation than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Worst car I drove was an 1985 Audi 5 - engine overheated twice within 3 months, drop it off at the dealer and was only refunded after 18 months of paper war.


----------



## Nancy_Bout (30/10/14)

Mine I had for 8 mos before I bought a new car a 2000 accord wait no my daughters cavalier 2003 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy_Bout (30/10/14)

My daughters car the chain belt went through the engine by 3 months and no warranty never ever again a used car Its not worth it


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KimH (30/10/14)

I am a self confessed petrol head and have owned a number of cars in my lifetime - the majority of which were really great.
The two that stand out as the absolute worse were a Fiat Uno Pacer - don't know what I was thinking when I bought that, probably thought it would save on fuel costs.... it broke down 3 days after I took delivery of it and I was happier than the proverbial pig in poop when I traded it in on a 200is kadett.
The second one I disliked was an Audi 1.8T - had that for 6 months and traded it in on a Audi TT quattro which was loads of fun 
My all time favourite was my '73 Beetle which was customised and tweeked - t'was a sad day when I had to sell her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/10/14)

I have only owned 3 cars, 1984 Toyota Carolla 1.4, Opel Astra 1.6 (can't remember the year) and my current car 2007 Toyota Carolla 1.4
Out of the 3, my second car the Astra had a nice amount of power (and also got me into a fair amount of trouble with fines haha) but oh my did it give enjine and electrical troubles, everything fell apart and it only lasted 4 years before i had to trade it in for my carolla.

I love my car now, she's reliable, has ample power and she's cheap to maintain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/10/14)

Worst car ever: 2001 Peugeot 206 2.0 Gti Black. It's a french car, need I say more!
Best car: 1987 Toyota Corolla Sprinter 1.6. Not a days trouble. Traded her in for the crap I mentioned above.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Worst car ever: 2001 Peugeot 206 2.0 Gti Black. It's a french car, need I say more!


The older french cars were built to last, nowadays they're almost worse than Alfas. Mind you, most modern cars suck ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

My next car.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (30/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My next car.....
> 
> View attachment 14204


I will literally give anyone my left nut for this. Eendag as ek groot is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I will literally give anyone my left nut for this. Eendag as ek groot is!
> View attachment 14205


I think I might have just wet myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (30/10/14)

Worst car ever: Chev Spark 0.8L Rental POS. 
Got stuck with this thing for 9 weeks while my insurance company messed my repairs around from panel beater to panel beater who kept messing the job up. Eventually told them to take it to the guys I suggested upfront - car was sorted 5 days later. 
Best day of my life giving that POS back. 
Maxed it out at 96km/h on the GPS down the Marlboro hill


----------



## RIEFY (30/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My brand new BMW 320... the entire wiring loom burnt out after 3 weeks and they didn't want to lend me a replacement car! I performed and they lent me an Opel that smelled of dog... I drove it 1km and then turned around and went completely insane at the dealer and drove out with the managers BMW323... which I incidentally borrowed a few times when my Friday BMW gave crap and it gave a lot of crap... worst car ever! I went from the Bee M to my best car I ever had... my Audi 2,7 Bi Turbo A6!


now we talking sadly i just sold my A6 a couple of months ago. best car ive owned

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

I've had 9 cars and 3 bikes in my life so far.
Of all of them the worst was a 1.4 city golf mk1 shape. think it was the 2002 model. Nothing wrong with it, it was just boring as hell.
Right now I'm driving a future classic. The original Focus ST170. The one that started the whole Focus ST craze. Normally aspirated, with a suspension that makes you feel like part of the road. Car just clings no matter what you do. On zwartkops in the corners I stayed with an old porche boxter. obviously the straights I missed out on the fun. I liked this car so much that this is my 2nd one. 1st one was lost due to contract issues and unemployment many years ago. Just had to get one again.
Next car: Mitsubishi Evo 7. Can import them from swazi, or Botswana. Just need to sort out papers which can cost up to 20 grand for import.

Worst Bike: Honda CB900. It was just to faulty to really enjoy. Sold it back to seller.
Best Bike: GSXR-750 K1. Reason for selling. It was simply to fast. 154HP on the wheels. Had every single modification on that was available. Last one was the custom headers and exhaust. Now this was not just any after market exhaust. PRD takes your bike, and installs sensors that they use to manufacture a pipe specifically for your bike. Best sound of any bike I've ever heard. Imagine that power on a 160KG frame. I bought it when I was single and not yet a father. Now I'm responsible. That bike had one purpose. cause sh.. . (no, its not fun in jail. been there.)

Listen to this:


I now have a bandit 650. not bad, not good just nice and functional.


And yes, I am a petrol head


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Next car: Mitsubishi Evo 7. Can import them from swazi, or Botswana. Just need to sort out papers which can cost up to 20 grand for import.



careful on those imports bro

they cost alot more than that to get them legally here

a lot of the time ive heard guys paying 100% of the cost of the vehicle to get it legal over here (sometimes it still works out cheap, but just the thought of paying double the actual price for the car scares me)- this then also brings about insurance issues- you paid 100k, but can only insure for 50k etc etc


----------



## shaunnadan (1/11/14)

When I was 15 I was sent off to boarding school in Richards bay. So saved up and got myself a Nissan exa Langley for R5000 from a scrap yard. Car had only magistrate papers from the scrap yard and was a complete wreck! 

The driver side door was welded shut so u had to jump in thru the passenger door. The passenger window never opened. There was a sunroof which turned out to be a metal cutout that had a kitchen cupboard handle. It had 4 diff rims with 4 diff tyres. The lights never popped up and had to be manually lifted and clicked Into place for night driving. The turbo wasn't connected so it would spool up and then do nothing. The balancing was horrible so when u got to 80km you had to speed up to 100km or everything would vibrate and then again at 110km. The car leaked when it rained, took way too much oil but could get from Durban to Richards bay on 80 rands of petrol. 

Car eventually died and went back to the scrap yard , paid 2500 and got a 2 door left hand drive vw golf 1 - rabbit which is still running but had a major overhaul a few years ago.


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My next car.....
> 
> View attachment 14204


Geez that's a beauty. Fuel guzzler but Imo worth it.


----------

